# New member fed up of hand grinding...go easy!



## Bunn (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi all,

A quick run down...

I've been hand grinding only since Christmas but I'm already bored of it and would like to purchase my first electric grinder!

I drink maybe two cups of black coffee each day and use an Aeropress. I have a subscription with Pact for my beans and have them delivered every two weeks.

Now I'm sure you have had plenty of people ask about budget grinders, and I wish I had time to look through the posts, but I currently have no internet access at my new flat (moved in last Sunday) and won't have for another three weeks. My time at work to research is limited so hopefully you don't mind another new guy asking the same old question!

Before I came on this forum, I was tempted to go with the Bodum (SORRY!!!) as it looks quite smart and seemed to have good reviews. Since reading into it, it seems that it would have trouble grinding fine enough for Aeropress as I'm lead to believe you need espresso grind.

So, I'm happy to spend up to £100 on my first electric grinder and don't mind going second hand but I'd really like to cap it at that. Moving into my new flat has been rather expensive and I have a list of other things to buy - which the Mrs thinks are more important!

I'd like it to be fairly compact and trendy looking to keep her happy, and I'll be grinding just enough in the mornings to take to work for 2/3 aeropress coffees.

Thanks in advance for your advice!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Under £100 is limited as things like the Baratza start around £140 , but if you have done any googling then you will know this already

There are bodums are dualitt gridners out there for less , certainly the dualitt i used at work for a short time , got more inconsistent the finer the grind .... There are some people that use Bodums i think for brewed , perhaps they will pop up and give you an opinion . I have not used a bodum so cant comment on how consistent it will be at a finer aeropress grind

You need a finer grind for a aeropress than say for pourover but no quite espresso level ...

What hand grinder do you currently use ....


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Bunn

I have a Sage Smart Grinder Pro that I am not using.

Bought 12 months ago from John Lewis and hasn't seen much action. I was originally planning to use it with a Gaggia Classic in my office at work, but ended up with a Brazen and Feldgrind.

It is in silver and has all the bits, inc the box.

I am just up near Stroud so pretty handy for Bristol.

It's an very easy to use and Mrs-friendly grinder - not a big ex-commercial.

Let me know if interested. I was hoping for a little more but I would be happy to let it go for £100 for ease of transaction. We could probably meet up to avoid shipping costs etc.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Bunn (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

I currently use the Rhinowares Hand Grinder and grind when I want a coffee. Something else I wanted to ask, I read somewhere that sometimes it's good to grind the night before you will be making your coffee as it gives time for the flavour to improve in the grind...or something? Is this the case? Is there a science to it or is it personal preference/opinion?

I'm new to this so happy to learn from you all.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

General rule of thumb is to grind as close to the time that you are using it as possible


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

A used Baratza Encore probably wouldn't be too much over budget. Nick's Sage is also probably a sensible option.


----------



## Bunn (Feb 15, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> Hi Bunn
> 
> I have a Sage Smart Grinder Pro that I am not using.
> 
> ...


Hi Nick,

That's a very kind offer!

Is this the one? - http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/the-smart-grinder.html?gclid=CPzSi42n_MoCFVEo0wodyekEzA

At the risk of sounding like I'm completely under the thumb, I'll need to show her a picture first haha!

Cheers!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

There's also the Wilfa grinder available from Workshop Coffee.

http://www.workshopcoffee.com/products/wilfa-grinder

You should be OK grinding the morning before use, otherwise maybe consider a faster, portable, hand grinder like a Made By Knock, or Lido & grind just before use. They grind about twice as fast as a Rhino.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> General rule of thumb is to grind as close to the time that you are using it as possible


I think your pm function has gone wonky , check your emails mate


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

@Mrboots2u - pm function checked and fixed - ta


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Bunn said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> That's a very kind offer!
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same as that, but mine is then more recent version. It looks like a silver version of this

No problem re double check with the boss - very wise move.


----------



## Bunn (Feb 15, 2016)

I'll take it!

You've got mail


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Inertial MC2 - second hand £80 fleabay or check the for sale section every couple of hours till one comes up - got mine for £40 with faulty doser - I would recommend the non doser model though.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Bunn said:


> I'll take it!
> 
> You've got mail


Cheers

replied


----------

